# Works like Beethoven's 7th symphony or Mozart's 41st



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Any recommendations of similar works, especially from the later periods (Romantic and later)?

What I like about these works is that they are both very lively, energetic and very complex and mentally stimulating at the same time.

As a bonus question: which one you prefer, and which has a better last movement for you?


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

ZJovicic said:


> Any recommendations of similar works, especially from the later periods (Romantic and later)?
> 
> What I like about these works is that they are both very lively, energetic and very complex and mentally stimulating at the same time.
> 
> As a bonus question: which one you prefer, and which has a better last movement for you?


Was listening to Schuberts 9th symphony (Great)the other evening and reading the booklet, it was being compared to Beethovens 7th. It is such a beautiful symphony and quite powerful. The Beethoven has some quieter pieces, especially 2nd movement but love that also.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Mendelssohn Fourth
Dvorak Sixth
Brahms Second
Schumann Third
Tchaikovsky Fourth
Mozart 38


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

ZJovicic said:


> very lively, energetic and very complex and mentally stimulating at the same time.


As far as twentieth century repertory goes, the first thing that came to mind was Stravinsky's _Petrushka_.


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Eschbeg said:


> As far as twentieth century repertory goes, the first thing that came to mind was Stravinsky's _Petrushka_.


Listening to it now


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

ZJovicic said:


> As a bonus question: which one you prefer, and which has a better last movement for you?


The better last movement? Well, with all respect to Beethoven, he has nothing on Mozart here.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

ZJovicic said:


> As a bonus question: which one you prefer, and which has a better last movement for you?


I love love love the entire Beethoven 7th. Its probably my personal favorite symphony period. However, the construction of the finale to Mozart's Jupiter is so miraculous that it makes one's head spin. Just watch this and you can see it for yourself:


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Beethoven's 7th is sometimes called his dance symphony for the syncopated first movement. I don't see the same qualities in Mozart's Jupiter though they have certain similarities in pacing and both have four similar movements. The late Classical and Romantics periods are full of symphonies like these and other periods offer other musicmaking in a dancing vein. Some would be:

Haydn symphonies Nos. 94 through 104
Beethoven symphonies 1-2, 4, 8
Tchaikovsky syms 1-2, 4-5
Mendelssohn syms 1, 4
Dvorak syms 5, 6 & especially 8
Mozart sym 39 & 40
Gershwin An American In Paris
Handel Water Music suite

This excludes ballet such as Gluck's Don Juan, Delibers' Coppelia and similar suites of ballet music.

I listen to the Beethoven 7th once every couple years and the Mozart 41st essentially never. The Mozart is famous for taking all the themes that occurred in the music and using them again in the finale.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

ZJovicic said:


> As a bonus question: which one you prefer, and which has a better last movement for you?


I prefer the Beethoven, but the Mozart has the better last movement for me.

Both symphonies are not particular favourites though - I could easily name 50 or more symphonies that I like (much) better.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Olias said:


> I love love love the entire Beethoven 7th. Its probably my personal favorite symphony period. However, the construction of the finale to Mozart's Jupiter is so miraculous that it makes one's head spin. Just watch this and you can see it for yourself:


I'm glad you posted that video, it's really helpful for people like me, who know there are 5 themes juggled in the coda, but don't have the technical musical learning to fully distinguish them, or know what and where they are.

I subscribed to the page and I'll watch more videos by this man, it's a great way to learn!


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I like Beethoven's 7th a lot - it is an iconic symphony like 3,5,6 and 9.

The finale - a dazzling display of energy and force and euphoria.

The finale to no 41 is impressive for other reasons already well illustrated.


----------

